# night feeds



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hi
i just wanted to ask how much feed i should be giving at night.during the day they have
150mls . twin 1 normally wakes at 3 ish. at this time should i be giving her 150 as well.
We wake up at 7am every regardless what time they fed at night
thank u


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, you havent mentioned how old your twins are or how much and how frequent they feed in the day??

Nic


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Sorry.. they are 12 weeks old and we feed every four hours from 7am and thfeeds.en a dream feed at 11pm. so 5


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

If one of the twins still needs that bit of an extra feed that is fine if you wanted to try and get them to sleep through the night you could try an extra 20 mls in their feed in the day and offer boiled water in the night so to try and fill them up enough to last the night however if you are happy waking for that feed in the night then carry on it's fine and all babies are so different and continue with that night feed for a bit longer

Hope this is helpful

Nic


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Thank u so much. Will continue with the feed for this one as she won't take more during the day but the other one Wakes up about 5ish so I can give her boiled water

Thanks xx


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Sorry forgot to ask how much water to give?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Just as much as she wants, when giving formula they sometimes still need a drink anyway, breast milk contains more water in comparison to formula so it could just be thirst

Nic


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Thanks xx


----------

